# Heating up



## Maluco_Ricky (4/2/16)

Hi all! Was hoping to get some additional advice. I have recently started using my SSOCC 0.5 ohm coils. Running at a wattage of 20 and after priming the coil and taking small hits initially to get the coil settled, I'm still getting excessive heat build up on my tank after about 5 decent sized pulls. Any other explanation for this? Thanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (4/2/16)

Hey Ricks, very strange indeed. Check for blockages on the base by removing the glass and blowing into it with the airflow fully open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (4/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> Hey Ricks, very strange indeed. Check for blockages on the base by removing the glass and blowing into it with the airflow fully open.


That seemed to do the trick... Thanks @PixstarDigital 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

